# Soft Shell Pecan trees



## momule6 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am about to plant some pecan trees in the back of my property in West Central Lousianna. I am looking for some good advise in proper planting and care of the trees until they mature and start bearing fruit. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jan 20, 2009)

Being from Michigan Pecan's aren't my strong point, but I found a link that may help. One piece of advice for general planting that I've seen alot of in 20 years of working w/ trees. People don't account for the weight of the tree when planting. They plant at the depth they believe to be correct and then the tree "settles" and is too deep. If the tree is balled and burlaped make sure the "flare" of the root ball is at the surface.

http://www.cahe.nmsu.edu/pubs/_h/H-608.html

PS. Hope this helps, it's an honor to help a vet...


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 30, 2009)

What cultivars? Hit us with more information for best results. 10+ years is not unusual before first crop.


----------

